# Loose Horses in Wales. Another Massacre?



## Over2You (5 January 2011)

About seventy-horses have been "wreaking havoc" in South Wales. Could we be looking at another equine massacre or will authorities contact rescue organizations? At least the police marksmen haven't been called, well not yet anyway. Here's keeping every finger crossed that doesn't happen. 

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/news/2011/01/020.shtml


----------



## lhotse (7 March 2011)

What exactly do you have against the police force? Did you get caught speeding or something?


----------



## Mike007 (8 March 2011)

18 shots to kill a horse is a pretty good reason.


----------



## lhotse (8 March 2011)

Where is that documented? First I've heard of it.


----------



## soot (8 March 2011)

Mike007 said:



			18 shots to kill a horse is a pretty good reason.
		
Click to expand...

^ That


Though hopefully the media surrounding that incident will ensure it doesn't happen again. One can hope, yes?


----------



## QUICKFIRE (8 March 2011)

Hardly hot off the press, news story dates back to January, and OP was 5th jan, who goes around digging old posts up??


----------



## jm2k (10 March 2011)

this is NOT an old post, this situation is STILL continuing and support is still needed to make sure the horses welfare is met AND maintained, especially as foals are due to start being born very soon!!!
there has been a massive campaign to get this to public awareness over the last 12 days and slowly some results have started happening with some being given hay and fencing BUT there is still a long way to go!!
this is not just happening in Bridgend, but is also a concern throughout the whole of South Wales M4 corridor, from Newport to Llanelli. It just happens to be a very severe case in Bridgend at moment with a great number of horses and the extremly poor conditions on the horses. Not to mention the number of horses that died of this neglect.

DO NOT think this matter is solved, its a LONG TERM situation that still needs help and support. Please visit the two websites on facebook that is guiding this welfare issue:
Society for the Welfare of Horses and Ponies.   AND
People Against the Neglect and Abandonment of Horses.

Thank You


----------



## Over2You (11 March 2011)

soot said:



			^ That


Though hopefully the media surrounding that incident will ensure it doesn't happen again. One can hope, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that and the police's attitude/laws regarding animals in general. Not just here, but around the world too. Such as it being commonplace for ex-police horses/K-9 dogs to end their lives in slaughterhouses and being sent on one-way trips to the vet. The fact that it seems to be basic procedure for SWAT teams/regular police to shoot dogs and other pets during raids. Proof that this is a standard procedure can be found here. The officers mentioned in that video *TAZED*, then *SHOT* a Chihuahua mix *THREE* times because they felt intimidated by him!! Other horror stories can be found here, here, here, and here. Proof that the police do not care if they have animal abusers on their payroll can be see here.

When I was living outside London years ago, I had been staying in work-provided accommodation. I came back one day to discover that the door had been forced, and a number of things missing. Including priceless pieces of jewellery that had been in the family for decades. I called the police and when they eventually arrived (about *SIX* hours later), they did next to nothing. My room was on the top of a flat roof which had one block of rooms on each side. They *ONLY* interviewed the people living on my side. They did not go over to the other side (which was several metres away) at all. They only dusted the door and a few surfaces in the room. That was the extent of their 'investigating'. 

So, yes - I do have one massive beef with the police.


----------



## Amaranta (11 March 2011)

Whilst I don't mean to minimise the horror of those links O2Y, I can't help but notice that NONE of them refer to the British police.

I do remember the shooting of that poor horse, I wrote a letter of complaint about it myself, but those links are inappropriate.


----------



## Over2You (11 March 2011)

Amaranta said:



			Whilst I don't mean to minimise the horror of those links O2Y, I can't help but notice that NONE of them refer to the British police.

I do remember the shooting of that poor horse, I wrote a letter of complaint about it myself, but those links are inappropriate.
		
Click to expand...

The last link did involve the British police. It was about a couple who were both police officers. They were caught on tape beating and kicking their dogs. They are *STILL* employed by the police!!


----------



## meandmyself (12 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			The last link did involve the British police. It was about a couple who were both police officers. They were caught on tape beating and kicking their dogs. They are *STILL* employed by the police!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, come on. What they did was very wrong, but they hardly represent the entire police force. It's like saying that because one person drives while drunk, that everyone does.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 March 2011)

So who do you report a crime to these days, O2Y?


----------



## Over2You (13 March 2011)

meandmyself said:



			Oh, come on. What they did was very wrong, but they hardly represent the entire police force. It's like saying that because one person drives while drunk, that everyone does.
		
Click to expand...

It is totally unacceptable for *ANY* police force to allow those scum bags to remain in their employment. What if they were caught on tape abusing children or beating up a couple of innocent people? It would be a different story then. Presumably their crime was negligible because their victims were only dogs. There was also the time when a stray greyhound was taken to a police station in Dalkeith. The officer who logged his details 'forgot' to pass the information onto his colleagues. The dog was left in a kennel for *TEN* days without food or water. Officers were only alerted to the dog's presence by the smell of his decomposing body. The officer was *NOT* charged!! More details can be found here. 

There are a lot of other police forces who have swept other acts of horrific animal cruelty under the carpet.


----------



## Ranyhyn (13 March 2011)

O2Y, just to add a little perspective to this story.  The guy I am, shall I gently put it, "dating" at the moment is a police officer.  And he is soft as shiiiiiiiiiioogar about his animals (he has a smallholding of his own) so please try to remember this is not every police officer in every force.

However I do not deny that the massive failings on a few cases should not be swept under the carpet.


----------



## BSJAlove (13 March 2011)

you cant tar everyone with the same brush! my OH is a police officer. he loves his dog and would NEVER hurt any animal. there are always going to be idiots in which ever jobs. MPs, Police, Hospitals everything. but its very unfair to build up a hate against the police because a certian minority are bad people.


----------



## meandmyself (13 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			It is totally unacceptable for *ANY* police force to allow those scum bags to remain in their employment. What if they were caught on tape abusing children or beating up a couple of innocent people? It would be a different story then. Presumably their crime was negligible because their victims were only dogs. There was also the time when a stray greyhound was taken to a police station in Dalkeith. The officer who logged his details 'forgot' to pass the information onto his colleagues. The dog was left in a kennel for *TEN* days without food or water. Officers were only alerted to the dog's presence by the smell of his decomposing body. The officer was *NOT* charged!! More details can be found here. 

There are a lot of other police forces who have swept other acts of horrific animal cruelty under the carpet.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's dreadful, but again *one incident is not representative of the entire police force.* 

I don't know why I'm wasting my time typing this actually. You seem bound and determined to believe that everyone who wears a police uniform is the scum of the earth. Very narrow minded.


----------



## Piglet (14 March 2011)

Poor police they always get bad press, they are always criticised either for been too heavy handed or been too soft  whatever they do someone always criticises them.  It does make me laugh as all you lot who winge and moan will be the 1st ones to call them when your car is stolen, you are burgled etc for goodness sake give us a break


----------



## Stinkbomb (15 March 2011)

meandmyself said:



			Yes, it's dreadful, but again *one incident is not representative of the entire police force.* 

I don't know why I'm wasting my time typing this actually. You seem bound and determined to believe that everyone who wears a police uniform is the scum of the earth. Very narrow minded.
		
Click to expand...

And im probably wasting my time too but IM a police officer and anyone who reads my posts on here know how much i love and care for my animals. I do not know ANYONE in my force who would be cruel to any animal ( not saying there arent just that in my 14 yrs service i dont personally know anyone )

Please dont tar everyone with the same brush


----------



## jm2k (16 March 2011)

Stinkbomb said:



			And im probably wasting my time too but IM a police officer and anyone who reads my posts on here know how much i love and care for my animals. I do not know ANYONE in my force who would be cruel to any animal ( not saying there arent just that in my 14 yrs service i dont personally know anyone )

Please dont tar everyone with the same brush 

Click to expand...


I AGREE, the police dealing with this are pro-active in wanting to help the horses in Bridgend due to the ignorance of the council and the biased rspca investigating reporter!

they may not be 'horse-savvy' but they would not be cruel, unlike the very well known international exporter of these 'gyspy' horses!


----------



## Fern (24 April 2011)

If my horse needed to be destroyed quickly for any reason then I would much rather she died with 18 holes in her than one innacurate shot that didn't kill her instantly and left her to suffer - even for a moment!


----------



## bryngelenponies (24 April 2011)

Fern said:



			If my horse needed to be destroyed quickly for any reason then I would much rather she died with 18 holes in her than one innacurate shot that didn't kill her instantly and left her to suffer - even for a moment!
		
Click to expand...

Surely 18 shots means suffering?


----------



## Over2You (25 April 2011)

Fern said:



			If my horse needed to be destroyed quickly for any reason then I would much rather she died with 18 holes in her than one innacurate shot that didn't kill her instantly and left her to suffer - even for a moment!
		
Click to expand...

What?? Did you even bother to read the thread regarding the horse shooting?? If you had, you would have discovered it took that poor horse at least five-minutes to die. How many moments of suffering is that??


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2011)

Fern, possibly one of the most stupid things ever to have been posted on HHO.


----------



## PC Steele (25 April 2011)

Over2You said:



			Exactly that and the police's attitude/laws regarding animals in general. Not just here, but around the world too. Such as it being commonplace for ex-police horses/K-9 dogs to end their lives in slaughterhouses and being sent on one-way trips to the vet. The fact that it seems to be basic procedure for SWAT teams/regular police to shoot dogs and other pets during raids. Proof that this is a standard procedure can be found here. The officers mentioned in that video *TAZED*, then *SHOT* a Chihuahua mix *THREE* times because they felt intimidated by him!! Other horror stories can be found here, here, here, and here. Proof that the police do not care if they have animal abusers on their payroll can be see here.

When I was living outside London years ago, I had been staying in work-provided accommodation. I came back one day to discover that the door had been forced, and a number of things missing. Including priceless pieces of jewellery that had been in the family for decades. I called the police and when they eventually arrived (about *SIX* hours later), they did next to nothing. My room was on the top of a flat roof which had one block of rooms on each side. They *ONLY* interviewed the people living on my side. They did not go over to the other side (which was several metres away) at all. They only dusted the door and a few surfaces in the room. That was the extent of their 'investigating'. 

So, yes - I do have one massive beef with the police.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know where you get this information from but I can assure you ex police horses do not get sent to slaughter houses!!!!!


----------

